# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  This girl can move.

## Peter NJ



----------


## Rosemary

Beautiful!  But my money is on Erma.

----------


## LindaP

And I will be joining her in 26 days at Gwen's!!!!!  I love the homemade instruments.......but where is Erma's trip report???????

----------


## Peter NJ

Linda where you staying?

----------


## LindaP

Since wer'e not in a private villa, and don't think anyone will be stalking us ....  :); I will tell you ......  we are staying 5 nights in a fairly new B&B ; La Vue, right above Sandy Ground  ......then movin' on up, to the high rent district, and 3 nights at Cusinart , with Bankie as evening entertainment .
      I read there is a new resto/bar on Sandy ground that is awesome, so we r'e eager to try it: the Sand Bar,     as well as old favs: , Elvis',  Barrell Stay,  Pumphouse,  Ripples......

----------


## amyb

Some more  for you to try Oliver's and Straw Hat and Caprice. We had a great lunch at a place that had LUNA in its name.

----------


## Peter NJ

I hope Rafes is rebuilt next La View..It was very cool bar/bbg that was extra funky...Very strange hours hit or miss..Great place to chill and very cheap..Chicken Sate/Ribs and Garlic bread! If its open check it out..Can't wait to hear your review of La View..

And don't worry nobody stalks on AXA.

----------

